# Big Baffin Trout 05/16/05



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Soaked some croakers and had 3 limits to 26" by 10am.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Baffin on the rocks? Not bad!


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Hows it going? I was at that trip with you and the other guys. I'm Tony, we had some great fish that weekend. I'll post my pic when i get it from paul and yes it was at baffin on the rocks. That is a great place to stay, hard to get into but well worth it. 

Shaggy


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Yea it was fun, kinda wierd though to be done fishing by 11 am, i am used to fishing all day and still not getting a limit, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
SEE YA!


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

You should have been with us, We limited out the first day by 7:30am then 9:00am the next day. Now that was odd I didn't really know what to do next. lol 

Shaggy


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice Job*

F.A.T.-

NICE REPORT!!! 
What way you fish the croakers? You fish em freeline, carolina, or with floats? You were telling me about a similar experience you had down there last year at a CCCF gathering limiting with croaker by 10 and non-stop action. Anyhow, I have not had much luck with croaker fishing, so I just wanted some pointers...

Peace,


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Now that your freezer is plenty full you should learn how to fish.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

pkredfish said:


> Now that your freezer is plenty full you should learn how to fish.


Why post this??????hwell:


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Its all good.
they taste great.
SEE YA!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Stringer said:


> Why post this??????hwell:


Didn't you here? If you don't catch them on artys you are not a REAL fisherman.

Fish on brother I aint afraid to soak.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go F.A.T 

I guess some people look for a fight, don't let it bother you. I found it funny he put the post on a shark fishing board. Does he think we use artys for shark fishing?


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Some guys lift lots of weights, others drive fancy sportcars, but pkredfish aka "knucklehead" just likes to talk down to fellow fisherman to take care of his "inadequacy." Guess momma didn't give him any lovin' last night...

By the way, way to go F.A.T. Good fish. Specks sure are tasty whether caught on bait or artys.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice fish F.A.T. Nothing wrong at all with soaking bait i have done it for a long time and will do it again matter of fact will be doing it in the morning. Some people.......Well i think steelersfan said it right.

So thats why i aint catching any sharks ive been using gold spoons, and top dogs


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Croaker Soaking has always bothered me. IMHO It is mainstream america comes to the bay. People are able to go out and get a quick bite and quick satisfaction without having to do any real work for it. At least if you are soaking shrimp you have to pop the cork occasionally. I do beleive croaker is okay for some situations. Situation #1 - You have children under the age of 15. Situation #2 - You are intruducing salt water fishing to someone that has never been fishing for trout. Also if you are taking someone fishing that may only fish once or twice a year and does not really know what they are doing. Situation # 3. you are not physically capable of making repeated casts and wade fishing. Past that if you just want to sit in the boat and reel in fish, God has blessed our bays with plenty of tasty fish that prefer to eat dead or cut bait off of the bottom. These fish include Gafftopsail catfish, croaker, whiting, black drum and unfortunatly red drum. Fresh dead shrimp is a lot cheaper than croaker too. Speckle trout is a game/sport fish, meaning a least a little effort should be used to catch them. Maybe you can blam they way I feel on the way I was raised. My father told me when I was a kid I could fish anyway I wanted. When I grew up my father told me I should put the childish ways of fishing behind me and fish like a man. If you want to use croaker to catch specks that is your right. But please dont post up bragging about your catch because you did not really earn the right to brag. 

On another note, I like to give the croaker soakers a hard time on this board because it is funny reading your posts on you justifying using croaker to make up for the fact that you are not that good a fisherman.

Also no assault on the shark fisherman, during the summer months I usually only fish for sharks. My personal best is a 7.5ft blacktip weighing 120lbs.

I cant wait to here your replies on this one.


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

I think I speak for the majority here when I say until you post a pic of a 7.5 foot blacktip, you are talking out of your a**.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

*Ohhh Brother!!!*

Good job F.A.T.!!! I really don't care if you caught your fish on arty, shrimp, croaker, or even a freakin terd, its just good to see that you caught some fish. Last I checked this was a free country and there were no laws against soaking some bait. I'm personally glad you got some fish and had a good time, afterall isn't that what it is all about.......catching some fish and having a good time. Please excuse pkredfish in his ignorance. Have you ever seen how crabs in a bucket operate. When one crab climbs to the top and is just about to pull himself out, here comes another crab and pulls him back down. Guess which crab pkredfish is!!! And quite frankly, I could careless if pkredfish reeled in Moby **** on a Zebco 202 at this point. Hope you catch more F.A.T.!!!!!!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

*Just have to try and stir the pot huh ?*

You know I fish for Trout mostly with artys but. In no way am I ignorant enough as to believe that im a better fisherman then the next guy for catching them because of it. The first thing that makes a fisherman good is going in the first place. Second is finding or being where the fish are. Then catching them by what ever means. To say fishing with croakers makes you less a man or lacking ability is just stupid.

I have fished next to people fishing live bait and not catching a trout one. I start throwing a double rig jig and am pulling doubles and limit out in less then an hour. Does this make me a better man ? Does this make me a better fisherman? NO just means I had what the fish wanted at the time. I think some people just get ****** because they throw lures all day to empty waters and have nothing to show but a sore arm. I think you would rather claim the all mighty magic croaker bait is cheating then accept your own inabilitys.

I guess when you put a croaker on a hook they scream out to trout from miles around to come eat them.

Also if you Dad raised you that way and told you to quit fishing the childish way then he is as ignorant as you. Way to be a man way to make an argument you cant even come up with a good argument on why it makes you a bigger man. You could have atleast argued the mortality rate of live bait fishing. But no its because your dad made fun of the way you fished once and now you feel you have to belittle others to make your self feel better about the childish life you live.

I should not have bit the bait you have thrown here but I held back the first time and just couldnt let it slide again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*I should have listened to my mother!*

Didn't your mother tell you if you had nothing good to say to keep your mouth shut? Be a MAN and stop bashing F.A.T. for having fun catching some fish. You should apologize. Who told you that since a speckle trout is a game/sport fish gives it the right to be better than any of other fish you mentioned. I hate to bust your bubble but all these fish will eat a piece if dead mullet off the bottom. YES, even your speckled trout. All fish are opportunistic and will eat whatever they can get into their mouths. Maybe I should have kept my mouth shut but my buddy F.AT. did not deserve this. The people we fishermen should be arguing with are PETA, Developers that are taking our beaches and commercial long liners from foreign countries.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

*


[email protected] said:



Didn't your mother tell you if you had nothing good to say to keep your mouth shut?

Click to expand...

* 
*My thoughts, EXACTLY, Oscar. Well said!*


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

OMG...whats this...he uses bait as well.....

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=186799#post186799

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=183485#post183485

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=181655#post181655

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=138869#post138869


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

NM I am going to take Oscar's Mom's advice this time.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

LOL! My daddy told me to fish like a man:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Thats the stupidist thing ive ever heard.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> When I grew up my father told me I should put the childish ways of fishing behind me and fish like a man


so if I use what fish actually eat in the wild to catch fish, I am a sissy?



> People are able to go out and get a quick bite and quick satisfaction without having to do any real work for it


 at least they are catching fish and not trolling my website.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Hey GET-EM-GOT, Its no big deal realy.
Hook em through the anal area and they can live a few casts, some people dont know how to fish with em correctly.
After the cast the rod needs to be held strait up, if you do not feel the croaker after a few minutes give the rod a few violent jerks as you reel up the slack, this gets the croaker to croaken, LOL!!!!!!
When you feel a fish let it take the rod all the way down till its pointing at the water, then rip his lips out.
This will result in a much better hook up ratio.
The fish needs time to turn that croaker around in its mouth.
Saw a bunch of fish spit the bait right at the boat, LOL!!!!!!
SEE YA!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Wish I knew what pkredfish's boat looked like. Next time I was down in TX I'd be sure to stop by and dump a few buckets of live croaker in his livewell for him! See, I listened to my mom, I am being a nice guy and giving back to the sport.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Steelersfan, you may be right. pkredfsh will be easy to recognize. His boat will have oars poked out the side (no motor to assist with getting there) and everyone on board with a sharp pointed stick. I'm sure his artificials have no scent assistance, rattles, or even look like what bait he is trying to imitate. How about using a bare hook....now that's a purest...not many fish but a purest.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish F.A.T.!

Its not whether you use bait or artificials but if you know when to use what.

I have caught fish on bait when no one around me was catching anything with artificials and I have caught fish on artificials when no one around me was catching them on bait.

I have also seen this when someone else was doing the catching on one thing or the other while I wasn't.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Look guys the dude just has a diff. way of doing it than i do, so what.
He does not know a thing about me or how or what i fish for.
I may net trout for a liveing at night, no croakers there.
If croaker fishing is easy **** then he aint doing it right, to get big fish it takes skill and it takes a know how if you have niether you will get nada.
**** it, this aint worth reading so delete it but i think this will or should end this thread.
SEE YA!!!!!


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

pk looks like he is keeping his mouth shut. not many friends here. Dont think he is my type


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

pkredfish is definitely a puke!!! i like his comment about "working for it".....isn't fishing supposed to be fun, not work. fish how you like. soaking croakers sure is fun.


----------

